# KSBA fall conference



## BeeOld (Apr 7, 2009)

The conference will be held Nov. 14 (Saturday) @ Warren Co. Ext. Office in Bowling Green, KY. The guest speaker is Dr. Marion Ellis, Entomology professor and Apiculture Ext. Specialist at the University of Nebraska.


----------



## dnelson (May 19, 2009)

I thought the conference was on October 3. That is what the website says


----------



## BeeOld (Apr 7, 2009)

dnelson said:


> I thought the conference was on October 3. That is what the website says


I was at a meeting attended by Phil Craft, State Apiarist Monday night and that is the date he stated. Also "The Buzz" the newletter from the Dept. of Ag State Apiarist's office has a date of Saturday November 14th.


----------



## dnelson (May 19, 2009)

So is it worth the trip?


----------



## BeeOld (Apr 7, 2009)

I have never attended! E-mail [email protected] and he can fill you in with more detail.


----------



## Toni Downs (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes it will be worth the trip, Dr. Ellis is an excellent speaker and knows his subject! The website is updated with the correct date (November 14) and a preliminary program should post in a week or two.


----------



## Northside Honey bees (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is the schedule for the KSBA Fall Conference which will be held at the Warren County Extension Office in Bowling Green , Kentucky on Saturday, 14 November 2009. 

There is no cost to KSBA Members. Non members will pay $10 per person. 

Lunch details are still in the works, more information will follow soon. 

*Saturday Schedule:* 

07:00 Site Opens – Registration – Coffee & Donuts 
08:30 Welcome – KSBA President – Martin Hickey 
08:45 Living with Varroa in Cold Climates – Dr. Marion Ellis. 
10:00 break & Reconfigure into two meeting rooms. 
10:15 Successful Mating Yard Essentials – Rob Mountain – Room A. 
10:15 Coal Country Beeworks 2009 Youth Outreach – Dr. Tammy Horn – Room B. 
11:30 Lunch & Reconfigure into one meeting room. 
12:45 Managing Bees for Comb Honey Production – Dr. Marion Ellis 
2:00 Break 
2:15 KSBA Business Meeting 
3:45 Surveys & Door Prizes 
4:00 Site Closes – Clean Up & Go Home


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

The Walter T. Kelley Co. will be in attendence and will be happy to bring orders to you with no shipping charges.


----------

